# Wanna try VirtKick? Here ya go.



## Geek (Apr 29, 2015)

A few months ago, an existing client of mine hit me up for some cheap QA space as he had been invited to test an alpha release.  He thought he'd wanted to try his hand at hosting, but ended up that he got really into node.js and I guess decided to abandon that, but he really took to the node.js part of VK.  Anyhow the other day he said I could post the URL, and if you want the admin access PM me.  If you're verified I'll give you the CLI so you can see the workings... It's at

http://panel.host.ninja:3000

 and for some reason it takes freaking forever to load.  No idea why.  It has some security things....  but the more they know the better. 

Enjoy


----------



## trewq (Apr 29, 2015)

I opened it and it asked for a username and password or to sign up.


Thing is, I don't know what I am actually signing up for.


I get from the URL it's a hosting panel of some kind but your post doesn't really explain it.


----------



## gonggo (Apr 29, 2015)

stuck on billing


----------



## Geek (Apr 29, 2015)

I think that's as far as they've gotten TBH.  I'm told they've gotten it to run on about 5 of 6 machines so far.  I was expecting more than this as well, but I don't know that they've gotten anything else completed, or if they just haven't implemented it yet.  I dunno, it's his server, I was just told I could let you guys look at what they had so far.  So.... I think that's where they're at right now...?  So yeah, don't pay for anything, it's probably wouldn't even work.  Admin area login is [email protected]/test I believe but I haven't gone in there yet.

I went and farted around with their little reverse proxy engine.  That was kinda nifty.  Rough, but nifty.


----------

